# Spanish Freecycle/ Gumtree



## Kate Ronnie

Hi,

I'm just thinking of renting an unfurnished apartment in Malaga and wonder if it is possible to furnish very cheaply as it is in the UK by visiting boot sales and websites like freecycle and gumtree? Can anyone help or make any recommendations?

Thank you!


----------



## 111KAB

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados...


----------



## thrax

Try Axarquia Freecycle on Facebook...


----------



## Kate Ronnie

Thankyou! Will try those


----------



## Chopera

http://www.segundamano.es/


----------



## Momma

Do anyone have a gas bottle they no longer need please


----------



## tarot650

Momma said:


> Do anyone have a gas bottle they no longer need please


have a look on hear 2 empty gas bottles, 10€ each

https://www.facebook.com/groups/117537611677918/


----------



## tarot650

soulboy said:


> have a look on hear 2 empty gas bottles, 10€ each
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/117537611677918/


There are four gas bottles on this site at 8€ each.I would say the going rate is between 6 and 10€.
look for Rose Gabriel

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BENALMADENAFUENGIROLABUYSELL/?fref=nf


----------

